# Good Sh!#



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 3, 2021)

I see this all over down here. Is it good chit?
I have not used it.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2021)

my uncle has used it, I've eaten some ribs he has cooked using it. It's good sh!t...LOL!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 3, 2021)

I've used chicken sh!t......pretty tasty sh!t imo


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 3, 2021)

Looks like good chit!


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2021)

SmokinVolsFan.....the king of memes on SMF! LOL!


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 3, 2021)

I've heard nothing but good Sh*t about that sh*t. Although I've yet to ty it.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Feb 3, 2021)

great thread!  LMAO


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2021)

Haven’t seen it down here yet, but will give it a try if I do.
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 3, 2021)

HA


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 3, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 483131
> 
> 
> Looks like good chit!





SWFLsmkr1 said:


> HA
> 
> View attachment 483148


^^^^^^Now THAT'S some funny sh!t right there!!!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> ^^^^^^Now THAT'S some funny sh!t right there!!!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2021)

Hard not to smile while reading this Chit, have not seen these before , that's a lot of different kinds of sh*t
" what kind of rub did you use , i just put sh*t on it "
i want some just so i can say this
David


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 14, 2021)

Gives  eat sh!t a whole new meaning .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 14, 2021)

I got more Rubs that BenGay! I dont need that Sh!t....JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2021)

No "Hot Chit"???

Who gives a Chit.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Norwester55 (Feb 14, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> No "Hot Chit"???
> 
> Who gives a Chit.
> 
> Bear


They not only have Hot Chit they have Dip Chit! 
http://www.specialshit.com/


----------



## bigred77 (Apr 19, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> No "Hot Chit"???
> 
> Who gives a Chit.
> 
> Bear



The 'Aw Shit' is the hot rub

It's awesome,  my wife puts that shit in all kinds of stuff


----------



## sandyut (Apr 19, 2021)

The butcher I dont use much anymore stocks it now....  Might swing by and try some.  I dont shop there anymore due to the cost of their meat...which has gone up ALOT since the rona came.  Shocking they are still around.  But I got a gift card to use so it will go fast.


----------



## forktender (Jul 11, 2021)

I tried it and it gave me the shits.


----------

